# Leonard Nimoy Lived Long and Prospered



## AprilT (Feb 27, 2015)

Leonard Nimoy, RIP  The original Spock.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/a...nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html?_r=0


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

Aww...RIP.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

Hopefully Scotty beamed him "up".  RIP Spock....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2015)

Just heard he died. It was on the noon news.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 27, 2015)

*Actor Leonard Nimoy/Spock Has Gone To The Final Frontier-RIP*

Actor Leonard Nimoy who basically owned the character of Spock in Star Trek has gone to the final frontier passing away from pulmonary problems.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/leonard-nimoy-‘star-trek’s’-spock-dies-at-83/ar-BBi2SNv?ocid=TSHDHP

RIP


----------



## AprilT (Feb 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 27, 2015)

In that simple little role he gave a lot more pleasure to a lot more people than some big time Oscar winners.

Thanks for the entertainment, Mr Nimoy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Rest in peace Leonard, what a neat guy, and so much enjoyment he gave.  I still watch the movies, and sometimes the original series, they are so fun


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Laurie said:


> In that simple little role he gave a lot more pleasure to a lot more people than some big time Oscar winners.
> 
> Thanks for the entertainment, Mr Nimoy.



Wow, now that's a good point Laurie, he sure did


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2015)

awwww I've only just heard....R.I.P Mr Spock we loved you in Star trek and through the magic of television you'll always be with us


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 27, 2015)

RIP Leonard AKA Spock; known and admired ya for a long long time.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2015)

Nimoy was also a director and the Star Trek movies that he directed were some of the most intelligent ones.
A full run down on his career here: http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Leonard_Nimoy

He has now journeyed to The Undiscovered Country. I'll miss him but I won't forget him.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2015)

Spock, may your climb up Mount Seleya be effortless and fruitful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2015)

Rest in peace Mr. Spock.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## packrat (Mar 1, 2015)

Ancient Mysteries, too. 
He lived long, and prospered.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 1, 2015)

Big fuss over William Shatner almost not making Nimoy's funeral for a charity commitment.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/wi...in-time-for-leonard-nimoys-funeral/ar-BBi7DHW

Got to admit to cancel commitments and fly across the country on relatively short notice is dicey. It was for charity. I think the charity, contributors and attendees would understand in this case. Shatner's no spring chicken either.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 1, 2015)

Judgmentalism is rife today.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 1, 2015)

Either way Shatner handled the funeral would've been fine with me. But the hardcore Trekies got into a Twitter shaming campaign. I keep on thinking of the Saturday Night Live tv skit with Shatner telling fans at a Trek convention to get a life which was probably pretty close to how he felt at the time-before the age of collectables and a couple hundred dollars an autograph.


----------

